# Now that Hilton bought Diamond, is there still a way out?



## StrikingOcelot (Dec 12, 2022)

I've been an unhappy Diamond customer for a long time. I'm finally thinking it may be time to bail on this. I understand DRI had a surrender program, where you could pay $1000 or so, and be relieved of your burden.

Does anyone know what we can do with Hilton now?


----------



## Arusso (Dec 12, 2022)

StrikingOcelot said:


> I've been an unhappy Diamond customer for a long time. I'm finally thinking it may be time to bail on this. I understand DRI had a surrender program, where you could pay $1000 or so, and be relieved of your burden.
> 
> Does anyone know what we can do with Hilton now?


From what I've read, the Transitions Program, as it is called,  is still available.  There does not seem to be a printed checklist to download but again, from what's been posted on this forum, the MFs must be paid up as well as any loan on the property.  The request is made in writing.  It also seems that any reservations made after the request is made will be forfeited.    Hilton management will then review -  and if approved, the owner is notified.  There is no guarantee a request will be honored.  It also seems this process takes weeks up to several months.  Again, there is nothing printed so every request is unique.  

BTW, the *DiamondResorts.com* web site will sunset soon per an email notification today from Hilton.  This was to be expected as a result of the merger.  You can bet that all the financial sections of the new site will make it easy to make payments.


----------



## roadkillcafe (Dec 12, 2022)

Does anyone know if they are continuing transition after web site transition?


----------



## Duh (Dec 13, 2022)

Arusso said:


> From what I've read, the Transitions Program, as it is called,  is still available.  There does not seem to be a printed checklist to download but again, from what's been posted on this forum, the MFs must be paid up as well as any loan on the property.  The request is made in writing.  It also seems that any reservations made after the request is made will be forfeited.    Hilton management will then review -  and if approved, the owner is notified.  There is no guarantee a request will be honored.  It also seems this process takes weeks up to several months.  Again, there is nothing printed so every request is unique.
> 
> BTW, the *DiamondResorts.com* web site will sunset soon per an email notification today from Hilton.  This was to be expected as a result of the merger.  You can bet that all the financial sections of the new site will make it easy to make payments.


Yes, Transitions is still currently available but it's $1,000 *per contract*. If you own 25,000 points and it took 4 purchases to get there, you would have to pay $4,000 in Transition fees to get out. Or, if any and all loans have been paid off and you just pay maint fees, you can just walk away.


----------



## StrikingOcelot (Dec 13, 2022)

Duh said:


> just pay maint fees, you can just walk away.



Won't they come after you? collections, etc


----------



## Duh (Dec 13, 2022)

StrikingOcelot said:


> Won't they come after you? collections, etc


Not if just walking away from maint fees. You may get a credit drop for a while but that will go away after awhile.

Read this thread. https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/2...edit-report-collection-tracking.304138/page-6


----------



## Kozman (Dec 26, 2022)

Duh said:


> Not if just walking away from maint fees. You may get a credit drop for a while but that will go away after awhile.
> 
> Read this thread. https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/2...edit-report-collection-tracking.304138/page-6


As you probably know from my other post, they offered a deed back in lieu of foreclosure in my case for my fixed deeded week with no past or future cost to me (saving me $1000 plus two years MF at $800 each...$2600 savings. I don't know if they would react the same way to a points contract. I have not had any drop in my credit score. From what I have read they can't impact your credit score unless there is an outstanding loan.


----------



## Arusso (Dec 26, 2022)

Kozman said:


> As you probably know from my other post, they offered a deed back in lieu of foreclosure in my case for my fixed deeded week with no past or future cost to me (saving me $1000 plus two years MF at $800 each...$2600 savings. I don't know if they would react the same way to a points contract. I have not had any drop in my credit score. From what I have read they can't impact your credit score unless there is an outstanding loan.


I'm not quite certain I undersand the detail of the transaction you posted......

When did this transaction take place?  Was it before or after the DRI acquisition by HVC?  Which resort? Which week?  

1) You owned *one* deeded week free and clear (i.e. without a loan).  You just paid MFs

2) You wanted to dispose of your ownweship obligation -  so you contacted DRI / HVC and "they offered a deed-back in lieu of foreclosure."  Does this mean you indicated that you were prepared to "walk away" and instead they offered to take your ownership back?   

3) If you are able to disclose the details, what amount did you pay for the transfer of ownership or (the so-called deed back.  I'm asking because it is generally understood that the fee is $1000 per ownership / deed -  or, in the case of points  purchased within a "collection,"  the price is $1000 per "points" contract.  If you paid less, this indicates the price is negotiable.  Obviously, this is an important detail.

Thanks in advance.









you were able to negotiate


----------



## Duh (Dec 26, 2022)

Kozman said:


> As you probably know from my other post, they offered a deed back in lieu of foreclosure in my case for my fixed deeded week with no past or future cost to me (saving me $1000 plus two years MF at $800 each...$2600 savings. I don't know if they would react the same way to a points contract. I have not had any drop in my credit score. From what I have read they can't impact your credit score unless there is an outstanding loan.


They can impact your credit score for just maint fees but based on the post I quoted, they just don't bother. Probably not worth their time IMO.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2022)

it certainly will be nice if hilton adopts or modifies the dri transitions program to include resale contracts!

that would be a HUGE win for diamond owners, and go a long way into driving so many of them into the jaws of upfront fee exit companies!


----------



## Kozman (Dec 28, 2022)

Arusso said:


> I'm not quite certain I undersand the detail of the transaction you posted......
> 
> When did this transaction take place?  Was it before or after the DRI acquisition by HVC?  Which resort? Which week?
> 
> ...


I owned one deeded flex week in TN. Walked away by not paying 2022 maintenance fee (so after HGV acquisition). I made no contact with them. I received their offered deedback in lieu of foreclosure at no cost to me one week ago.


----------



## osmer (Jan 7, 2023)

What if you own points, loan is payed off & only paying maintenance fees? How do you end your contract?


----------



## Arusso (Jan 7, 2023)

Kozman said:


> I owned one deeded flex week in TN. Walked away by not paying 2022 maintenance fee (so after HGV acquisition). I made no contact with them. I received their offered deedback in lieu of foreclosure at no cost to me one week ago.


So, you did not ask to use the Transitions program...you simply did not pay MF and they voluntarily offered a deedback AT NO COST TO YOU.  That's super. Good luck !


----------



## Kozman (Jan 8, 2023)

Arusso said:


> So, you did not ask to use the Transitions program...you simply did not pay MF and they voluntarily offered a deedback AT NO COST TO YOU.  That's super. Good luck !


I actually did request transitions but herd zero back from them. Ilike this route much better.


----------

